# Toro 824XL - Gear/Bushing Assembly problem



## 6bdazadenault6 (Jan 29, 2020)

Problem: During operation, chain was coming off large sprocket on Gear/Bushing Assembly due to wear on the sprocket. It must have been making contact with something for quite some time to cause sprockets to square off. This prevented the blower from moving forward or reverse when operating, or moving forward or reverse when turned off and manually pushed. 

I replaced gear/bushing assembly and thought that would solve problem but it didn't. The large sprocket appears to now be making slight contact with a much smaller sprocket directly above it. Not sure what to do next. Maybe the smaller sprocket no longer fits with the replacement? Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. 

By the way, blower is 25 years old but was working like a champ to this point.


----------

